# 3 EMBRYOS/INCREASED CHANCE OF SUCCESS



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've just had my third failed cycle and I'm wondering about future treatments.

We can only fund so many more treatments and I'm wondering whether to wait until I'm 40 at the end of the year to maximise our chances by hopefully having 3 embryos transferred.

Are they many ladies with success stories after having 3 transferred?  How much difference does that extra one make?  Does the chance of success outweight the multiple birth risk?

Lots of things whizzing around my head.

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts and reasons for their decision to transfer or not to transfer 3 embryos.

Andrea xx


----------



## JCB (Dec 13, 2007)

Given that they put the best ones back in anyway, the chances of the '3rd' one being good enough to stick if the others aren't is probably not that great.  That's just my logic rather than anything I know!  I was 40 at Christmas when I had my one and only batch of IVF: I had 1 good embryo, 1 OK and 1 marginal.  I asked them to put all 3 in but none of them made it.  I guess if you have 3 really great ones, it may be different.  what sort of grade were to ones you produced before?

If it was up to me, I'd not put off treatment at all, as the chances quite simply get worse as you get older, so why wait?

Just my personal opinion.
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2008)

I entirely agree with JCB. I have had 3 embryos put back each time. This time it worked and I am pretty sure I know which embyo that succeded. I think age is the more important factor. I was initially worried about all 3 embryos working but the reality is that it will be extremely unlikely at your age.

Have you thought about going to blastocyst. This is what I did and it whittles down the embryos to the more robust ones.

Hal


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I had three put back and would do it again... as everyone else has said the chances of all three sticking are so slim at " our age"! Didn't work for me either despite them beign good grades. Going to give it one last try in Sept if we can. Going to try another clinic as feel too negative about where I've been.
Bright Eyes


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for your replies girls, they have helped me see things a bit clearer.

Good luck to you all


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

how about going abroad for the same cost (inc flights and hotel) and getting more put back now - try Jinemed in Turkey?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's an idea ... thanks Anna


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I was soooo worried when we had 3 grade 1 8cell embies put back from a 21 year old donor but so far my BFP is looking like twins NOT triplets!!  I'll know more on Thursday when we have our scan.

The clinic told me it was only a 5% chance of triplets and that's using very young donor eggs - some as young as 19!

I still think that carrying twins is a risk...many ladies on here seem to lose one, or even very sadly both, during the pregnancy but then again lots seem to have very happy, healthy twins!

At the end of the day it is a gamble but the odds of having triplets are tiny...still, if it's you that gets the triplets it might as well be a 100% risk!! 

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Jess,

Your reply is somewhat irrelevant because the original poster was talking about replacing 3 embryos using OWN eggs not DE.    The chances of triplets are almost zero using own eggs (ivf) over 40 and twins would be pretty unusual.

Using DE from a young donor is very different obviously.  I think it is pretty risky replacing even 3 as HOM is a high risk.  

There are obvoiusly other relevant issues in both own eggs and DE.  e.g. how good sperm is and that all is ok systemically with the recipient, e.g. no thryroid, uterine, clotting and autoimmune and genetic issues etc. 

Daisy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry Daisy - consider myself well and truly told off!!

My point was that even with donor eggs the chances of triplets is extremely rare.

We have, of course, weighed up the pros and cons of a multiple birth and have considered that it's a "risk" that we are willing to take...which I think should be up to each couple depending on their own health and circumstances.

I'm very sorry if I shouldn't be commenting!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, Jess, don't do it again!!

Sorry for the school marm tone - wasn't thinking.

Please never, ever say you shouldn't be commenting - of course you should.  

Daisy
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Quick update - inspite of having 3 fab embies from a 21 year old donor our scan showed just one, very healthy, strong heartbeat!

Good luck! I'm so glad I went with 3 embies!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Great news Jess. Congratulations.

I am currently in my 2WW with DE. I had three grade 1 blasts transferred. The wait is creeping by....

xxx


----------



## Susanl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello

I had 3 embryos transferred back on  our 1st attempt at IVF.  They didnt go to Blastocyst but the embryologist was happy with the 3 they chose.  After an agonising 2 weeks wait I got a positive pregnancy result.  My 1st Scan showed all 3 had implanted but one was 1/2 the size of the other two.  A week later nature had taken its course and through another scan the heart beat of hte 3rd one had gone.  Although we were sad we knew it would have been a risk to have triplets.  I am now 22 weeks pregnant with twin boys.  I have had no sickness and so far have had a great pregnancy...  I had jsut turned 41 when we got a positive pregnancy test......

Good luck with whatever you decide to do

Sue


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,


         We have never had enough to put 3 back in, twice we only had 1 fertilised.
         We are prob going to have another go at the beginning of next year & then I
         will be almost 41.. If I manage 3 fertilised embies than for sure I would have all
         3 put back... As for if 3 gives you a higher chance, well I dont know but I guess
         it would & I wouldnt go for 2 when I could have 3 incase the one not put in was
         the one that would have implanted & you never know.
              BUT... As you can see from my signature.. you can only have 1 put back & it work
         if its a little fighter like Miles  

            Good luck with everything.

                   Katy. xxxxxxx

      PS.... CONGRATULATIONS JESS.


----------

